# To splatter or not to splatter...



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay, my modeling brethren...I'm coming to the end of my Dr. Deadly build and I'm on the horns of a dilemma...part of me wants to splatter the bad doctor's legs, apron, and gloved arms with that red stuff that we love so well, but part says leave it alone. So far everybody's builds seem to be coming down on the splatter side, but does anyone have a no-splatter opinion?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

He's Dr.Deadly, not Mr.Clean  Splatter away (that's the kid in me again):thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Points for McDee ...anybody else?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

BTW, I did a little surgery on his arms and arm sockets so I could interchange the arms without having to separate the body halves...worked so well I'm using the same technique on the Victim...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

More gore!! It's the spatter that matters......
(who says the drugs don't work?......)

Chris.:hat:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

more gore,Les Nessman! 

(...'70's sitcom reference...)

Okay, there's two heavy hitters voting the gore the merrier...


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Haven't gotten around to building mine yet, but I'll probably go the no-gore route. Nothing against gore, plus he's pretty gruesome looking already. No blood on him, yet, gives him more of a what is getting ready to do look!  

_"And now Les Nesman with THE NEWS!"_


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for catching that, Night-Owl! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

(splatter) WKRP... Les and his wandering band-aid (splatter) :thumbsup: Hey you could always build 2, you know ...before and after  (splatter)
Mcdee


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

OK, I have to ask.

What technique would you use to splatter?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'll take some pics of my DD kit. I went for splatter, and actually splattered it on with a soft brush from a distance so it looks real and in scale. I don't particularly care for the larger wiped on stains. I used a couple shades of red and brown and it looks good.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'd go for gore . but add a bit at a time until ya get it just the way ya like it . (always easier to add more if needed ).
hb


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah the less is more thing
splatter away!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I've seen this done pretty well with splatter and without. If you can elaborate on what the diorama is going to look like...does the Victim have any blood on her? Does Frankenstein? If not, then why splatter it on him? If there is a body part "un-attached" with blood around, then splatter makes sense. If it is "stand alone" DD then either way works for me!

MMM


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Get two, one blood splattered one clean:thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I kinda like splatter. Put me down for splatter!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

SPLATTER. Don't wait any longer, splatter. 
If there's no splatter, it looks like he hasn't started yet, when the frightening thing about him is the 'normality' of what he is doing; you know he has always been doing these cruel things, not just now but before you even knew of him. He is possibly unique among Aurora monsters.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I VOTE FOR GORE ! ( But not "Environmental Al" for God's sake )


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> SPLATTER. Don't wait any longer, splatter.
> If there's no splatter, it looks like he hasn't started yet, when the frightening thing about him is the 'normality' of what he is doing; you know he has always been doing these cruel things, not just now but before you even knew of him. He is possibly unique among Aurora monsters.


That is an excellent view of Dr. Deadly...one I'd never thought about before. As far as the technique I'd use, I was thinking of a very short-bristled brush dipped in either Freak Flex Hammer Horror Red Dry or Dried Blood Red,running a finger over the brush to "spray" the "blood" on Doc from a short distance away...I think that would simulate arterial spray fairly well.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah James...I've used a toothbrush for this effect before with rather favourable results :thumbsup: Just remember to rinse before brushing teeth
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh Yeah...did I mention:
SPLATTER !!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah James...I've used a toothbrush for this effect before with rather favourable results :thumbsup: Just remember to rinse before brushing teeth
> Mcdee


Well, that takes the fun out of dental hygiene......and thanks for all the input, guys! Splatter it shall be! But...splatter on all three Dr. Deadly kits I have...? Three different paint schemes, three degrees of splatter?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You could always build one clean.... maybe his missus has just done the morning washing.
I've just looked at the DENCOMM ad on the back of the AFM and he's clean there...

Chris.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

If I got one I would go with no gore as I'm not a gore fan. I hate blood and guts. :freak:

I would think of him more as a mad scientist creating Frankie and the insect scareing the girl then a maniac killer torturer guy, thus no blood on mine and is not needed. So needless to say I will not be getting any of the torture scenes kits either.

I would make mine dirty like he is trying to control the creatures and his beasties that he has created, but just not the immidiate "Off the operating table" cut and slash part of him.
Thats my take on the gore stuff.

Lynn


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dino Lynn Bob said:


> If I got one I would go with no gore as I'm not a gore fan. I hate blood and guts. :freak:
> 
> I would think of him more as a mad scientist creating Frankie and the insect scareing the girl then a maniac killer torturer guy, thus no blood on mine and is not needed. So needless to say I will not be getting any of the torture scenes kits either.
> 
> ...


That would have been my other thought on Doc...grunge him up, maybe some chemical stains on his apron...geez, guess it's a good thing I got 3 of 'em... :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, Cro-Magnon Man...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Blood. Sometimes it sets my teeth on edge, other times it helps me control the chaos.


Another "old school" method for applying spatter is to use a small diameter tube. Put one end in you preferred blood medium (Tamiya clear red makes for good fresh blood spatter) and suck a small amount into the tube, then aim it where you want the spatter to go and blow _hard_.

Also, don't forget about angling the spatter spray--if the victim is, say, on the floor beneath Dr. Deadly, the blood would spray up at him; if the victim is lying on a table, the blood spray would be predominantly on his upper body (presuming the table is waist high). "The Devil is in the details," as they say, and _how_ the blood got there is just as important as why it's there.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Much obliged for the tips, Zombie!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Just don't inhale !!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...blurg...too late, Dabs... :freak:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

HEY! If you want an article on blood splatters and gore, try looking up this one from Games Workshop Australia on painting the gore for the Ogres.

http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/warhammer/ogrekingdoms/painting/butchery/gore.htm

It shows you several techniques as well as the final, most gory one that uses a gristle-and-chunky-gore-coated surface that includes bits of sand and grass. Yeah...that one's real tops!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks heaps, Trevor! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Another good idea is to make some shields out of paper or foil. Don't stick them to the model, just use them to block areas you don't want splatter. Hold them a little bit away, like a 1/4 to 1/2 inch away from the area, so it doesn't give a hard edge when you splatter, using whatever method you choose. (I'm partial to the toothbrush and/or wet paintbrush method, myself.)


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You guys are a font of information! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, Auroranut...:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM, McDougall ol' bean...:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

PMed back James.:wave:

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

And back to you, Chris! :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ditto....:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Likewise, my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool idea there James...pm'd you back :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM, Denis...glad you got home safely! :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM, Auroranut...:wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What's up with all the PM's? 

I smell CONSPIRACY! LOL!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Aaaahhhh- it's a secret!! We're plotting the hijacking of the forums and we're flying them to Cuba.....

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

OHHHHH! Let me be in on that because right now there's 6 inches of snow in High River!

I need the sun!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeek! Chris! Stop spillin' the beans! :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM to you, Chris...and Denis...and Trevor...:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No PM here James....

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sounds like a severe case of PMS to me...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

oops...so sorry...try now...:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope no PMS' yet.... just a little backache and some cramping...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I feel like a bitch!!(I wish one would come along- I miss my wife....)

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

'twas headed "Dr. Deadly report to surgery"...did you get that one, Denis?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh yeah I got that one... I thought you had sent another :thumbsup:...Don't forget to use more SPLATTER!!!
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I didn't get that one.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM, Trevor...:wave:...
Okay, guys, first Dr. Deadly is going to be non-splatter...the second one, though...mwah-ha-ha...:devil:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I was thinking that Dr. Deadly could be modified into the Hillarious House of Frightenstein's Igor. And Frankie could become Brucie. I got this idea when looking at the side of the box and seeing Frankie on the wooden table.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I've heard of that show but never seen it...I grew up in a town of about 700 that sometimes felt as far from civilization as you could get...if it wasn't for the twice-a-month Saturday shopping trips I probably wouldn't have a clue as to what Aurora Plastics Corp. was...


----------

